# Mountain Warfare specialization



## LB (1 Mar 2006)

Hi, I recently passed all my tests and'll likely be joining up quite soon.  I was told to take a look at some of the specialized training offered by my regiment, and the mountain warfare one looks quite interesting (from what I know about it, i.e. survival based, highly physical training with small squad based leadership emphasized and a requirement for agile, problem solving based thinking).  Though in reality, I'm not all that clear about how specialization works.  You have to qualify to take a specialization class, right? Are you chosen, or do you get a choice?  Finally, does everyone take a specialization in the infantry, or is it a rarity for those with an interest or who stand out in someway?

In any event, my question is essentially what kind of physical regime should I implement pre- and post-basic training in order to make myself eligible for that course?
For example, does anyone know what vo2max would be required to get in? Pullup count, general back strength, grip strength, etc?

My current workout is basically running a few times a week and daily muscle training with alternating muscle groups (eg bi/back mon, tri/chest tue, leg/shoulders wed, back to bi/back thurs, with some back and arm muscle work daily in the form of pullups, plus a whole hell of a lot of weighted situps)

Also, is there a pushup one can do to work the back muscles in particular, or should I just widegrip everything, from bench press to pull up?

Thanks


----------



## The_Canuck (1 Mar 2006)

"Deleted"

Want to avoid charges before release date.


----------



## Jungle (1 Mar 2006)

Wow The_Canuck, you sound a bit bitter ?  : 

LB, there are two levels of mountain warfare courses.

Basic Mountain Ops: they teach you a number of knots, how to participate in the preparation of rope bridges, suspension traverses, fixed lines, evacuation techniques etc... then you practice crossing those, plus some basic climbing.

Advanced Mountain Ops: You are taught how to LEAD troops in a mountain environment, how to teach and supervise Basic Mountain Ops topics, and advanced climbing on both rock and ice.

Both are interesting courses, and you need to be qual'd PLQ for AMO.


----------



## LB (1 Mar 2006)

Ah, thanks a lot for the information, both of you (though I unfortunately didn't catch The_Canucks' post before he deleted it, just got back from an exam and dinner.)

Sorry to ask again since I asked in the first post, but do you know anything about the required/recommended fitness level for qualification?  I'm working on increasing my  cardio and back muscles now, but having a physical/numeric goal always helps in these things.  If not, it's all good, I appreciate your comments.


----------

